# NFP 2200 + NFP 2050 Support



## iconobum (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a motherboard with this chipset. 
From what I've seen in the hardware list these are not supported; Can anyone confirm this? 
I guess I'm a little surprised since there exists linux 32/64 bit drivers and its a server motherboard.


----------

